# Do I look skinny?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I am wondering whether this frog looks too skinny. He is a vent of course, and not sexed yet.

I was wondering if his overall health looks ok to others. I am thinking I need to get the poop tested, but was wondering if there is anything to be concerned about. These were my first dart frogs, and the oldest, and to me, it looks a bit skinny, but I am feeding fine. But it may just be me.










Two more pictures of another frog in same tank...


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

They both look slightly on the thin side.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Any other thoughts? Or is that it?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

They look a little thin, but hard to tell more than that.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

If they are feeding fine, you may simply have 2 males.

You could either run a couple fecals, treat empirically with panacur dusted ff's, or just monitor them for signs of illness/weakness/further wt loss.

S


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I emailed Dr. Frye for fecal test. Could you further explain other symptoms ot look out for?

Also, i know you breed vents doc, so, the fact that I have two that look "normal" and two that to me look "skinny" do you think they look male to you?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

How long have you had them? What type of tank are they in? Any pics of the tank?

If they are new they could just be settling in. No harm in getting a fecal done though, but many times when it is noticeable it is too late.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

TOO LATE! Oh no.

I have them in a 15 gallon vert tank, that is complete. But I understand I may need to take it down if I must treat the frogs.

I have four in there, 2 probable males, 1 female, and one probable female.

They have been in there for about 1-2 months, the frogs are 4-5 months old.


If pics of tank are still needed, i can take some pics tomorrow when there is light and postem here.

PS... I plan to fix my small 15 gallon tank anyways (do not enjoy the way it turned out) so either way (whether I have worms or not) I will be tearing it apart.

The question I have is this... if I do have worms in my frogs... will just buying something to treat it good enough, then getting them tested again, or is it more complicated than this?


----------

